# Endlich geht´s los



## Aasa (26. März 2009)

Hallo.
ich habe heute eine E-Mail von der unteren Naturschutzbehörde bekommen.
*Die sagen ja* toll
Wir warten jetzt nur noch auf besseres Wetter,dann geht´s los. es muß trocken werden sonst wird das kein teichaushub sondern eine Schlammschlacht.
Hier noch einige Bilder wo der Teich hin soll.


 


 


 


 


 


Der Teich wird 200qm groß, 6m x 15m Schwimmbereich, der rest Pflanzbereich.
Der Schwimmbereich wird in der vorderen Hälfte 1,40m tief und hinten 2,00m.
Der Pflanzbereich wird bis zu 1,50m tief.
An Technik gibt es nur einen Skimer und Beleuchtung.
Ein Bodenablauf wird gelegt aber nicht angeschlossen. (Für den absoluten Notfall)
Der Holzsteg wird aus Bangkirai gefertigt.

Nun hoffe ich es kommen noch viele gute Vorschläge von Euch.

*L G
Erika*:cu


----------



## Koi-Uwe (26. März 2009)

*AW: Endlich geht´s los*

Hallo Erika 

Wow, da hast ja massig Platz 

Aber glaub mir, den BA solltest du gleich mit anschließen


----------



## Digicat (26. März 2009)

*AW: Endlich geht´s los*

Servus Erika

:willkommen 

Wow, soviel "Ebenen" Platz zum Gartengestalten möchte ich auch haben 

Gibt es auch einen Plan, wo der Garten mit gestaltet ist.
Auch wo Süden und die Hauptwindrichtung eingezeichnet sind.

Ich Frage deshalb:
Der Baum links im Bild, hat genau einen großen, überhängenden Ast, der in die Pflanzzone reicht. Das gibt im Herbst massig Blätter im Teich wenn er dann noch in Windrichtung steht ...... Den würde ich an der Grundstücksgrenze kappen, was aber der restliche Baum an Laub noch abwirft ....

Ist der Teich/Garten von Euch geplant, oder von einem Landschaftsgärtner ?

Sorry, ich will Eure Freude über den endlich positiven Baubescheid nicht schmälern, sondern ich freue mich mit Dir/Euch.

Aber.......
..... für mich hat die Platzierung des Schwimmteiches eher willkürlichen Charakter, als auch die gewählte Form des Teiches. Kommt mir so vor "Hauptsache" Wasser im Garten ???

Ich kann leider keine Struktur des Schwimmteiches in die Gartenlandschaft erkennen. Bei deinem großen Gelände würde sich eine wundervolle, traumhafte Gartenlandschaft machen lassen. Mit Geländeerhebungen (Aushubmaterial), geschwungene Form des Teiches (bringt Länge zum schwimmen), interessante, vom Sitzplatz (Terrasse) nicht einsehbare Teile des Teiches (bringt Spannung, jedesmal etwas neues zu entdecken) usw....

Nochmals Entschuldigung für meine direkten Worte, aber noch ist es nicht zu spät und könntet noch umplanen.
Wenn du es gestattest, würde ich eine Skizze anfertigen, die zeigt wie ich es mir vorgestellt hätte.


----------



## Digicat (26. März 2009)

*AW: Endlich geht´s los*

Sodala

 
Dient nur als Anregung 

Entschuldige nochmals, es ist natürlich alles eine Geschmackssache.

Sieht halt auf deinem Plan etwas verloren aus, da man die übrige Gartengestaltung nicht erkennen kann. Dein Plan wird aber bestimmt sehr schön. Und, Dir/Euch muß es ja gefallen.

Wie Uwe schon angemerkt hat, den BA würde ich schon sofort in Betrieb nehmen. Ich würde ja sogar noch einen zweiten BA installieren. Wirkungsdurchmesser eines BA = 5m .


----------



## axel (26. März 2009)

*AW: Endlich geht´s los*

Hallo Erika 

Von mir erst mal ein herzliches Willkommen :Willkommen2
Und meine Glückwünsche das Ihr bauen dürft 
Mir ist die Fläche noch nicht ganz klar die Ihr für den Garten mit Teich zur verfügung habt . Wie ich auf einem Foto gesehen hab läuft das hinten Spitz zu . 
Wär schön wenn Du nochmal ne Skizze der Gesamtfläche als Draufsicht hättest . 
So mit Maßangaben.

Lg
axel


----------



## günter-w (26. März 2009)

*AW: Endlich geht´s los*

Hallo Erika auch von mir herzlich willkommen bei den Schwimmteichen und gutes gelingen bei eurem Megaprojekt.


----------



## Aasa (26. März 2009)

*AW: Endlich geht´s los*

Hallo,
und danke für Eure Anregungen.
Die Hauptwindrichtung geht von der linken Hausecke zur rechten Ecke Grunstücksende,(Erstes Bild) das heißt der Ast würde nicht stören, kommt aber trotzdem weg. Es werden noch einige Bäume gehen. Was die Planung betrifft, die ist von uns wird aber von einem GaLabauer umgesetzt. Die Form ist absichtlich etwas formeller ich mag das verschnörkelte nicht so. Er wird auch nicht genau wie auf dem Plan platzier werden, war für den Antrag nicht wichtig. Der Garten an sich wird nach dem Teich angelegt.
Platz haben wir zwar genug (siehe Plan 1) aber das meiste dürfen wir nicht verändern. Unser Grundstück liegt im Überschwämmungsbereich der Usa, im Wasserschuzgebiet und im Landschaftsschutzgebiet.
Der BA ist nur zur Sicherheit, normalerweise wird nach unserem System komplet ohne gebaut.(kein Naturagard)
Ich hoffe alle Fragen beantwortet zu haben, wenn nicht noch mal fragen.


----------



## Digicat (26. März 2009)

*AW: Endlich geht´s los*

Servus Erika

Danke für deine Info 


> Die Form ist absichtlich etwas formeller ich mag das verschnörkelte nicht so.


Das ist gut so, Euch muß es ja gefallen 

Zum BA: Aus Erfahrung kann ich Dir sagen, aktiviert in gleich.
Bei meinem Ex-Schwimmteich hatte ich keinen vorgesehen, nicht einmal die Verrohrung. Wir haben es bereut, denn mit dem Schlammsauger den Boden bei 2m Tiefe absaugen ...., da kannst Dir wirklich die "Muckibude" sparen.
Das ist eine sehr kraftaufwendige Arbeit (Hebelgesetz).

Bin schon sehr auf die Baubilder gespannt 

Wenn dann doch mal Fragen auftauchen sollten, nur her damit.


----------



## Aasa (1. Mai 2009)

*AW: Endlich geht´s los*

Hallo an alle,
der erste Spatenstich ist getan. Am Donnerstag um 8 Uhr ging es los, bei Dauerregen und kalten 10 Grad. So nach 3 Stunden hab ich mich gefragt was ich hier eigentlich mache, mein "Garten" war vorher schon kaotisch aber nun ????????????????????? :help

So sah es um 8:30 Uhr aus

 

Die Grasnarbe ist fast weg

 

Die Bilder sind von 17 Uhr

 
 

Der flache Teit vom Schwimmbereich ist fertig

 
 

Und siehe da, über Nacht haben die Heinzelmännchen das erste Wasser eingelassen

 
 

Durch den vielen Regen in der letzten Zeit ist der Grundwasserspiegel recht hoch. Bei 1,80 Meter kam es zum Vorschein. Am Montag geht es weiter. Mal sehen ob das Wasser sinkt oder ob wir mit einer Pumpe arbeiten müßen.


----------



## Inken (1. Mai 2009)

*AW: Endlich geht´s los*

Wow, Erika, ein gigantisches Projekt und eine ebensolche Baustelle!

Ich geb' euch gern etwas von unserer Sonne ab, damit ihr euer Grundwasser im Griff behaltet und wünsche euch gutes Gelingen! Du musst uns unbedingt mit aktuellen Bildern auf dem Laufenden halten!

Viel Erfolg, das wird!


----------



## Digicat (2. Mai 2009)

*AW: Endlich geht´s los*

Servus Erika

Das schaut ja schon, bis auf Grundwasser sehr gut aus 

Wünsche Euch viel schönes Wetter und das der Grundwasserspiegel sinkt


----------



## martin karstens (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: Endlich geht´s los*

Hallo!
Mein Schwimmteich hat eine ähnliche Größe. Ihr könnt Euch ja mal meine Galeriebilder ansehen. Vielleicht findet Ihr dabei ein paar Ideen.


----------



## Aasa (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: Endlich geht´s los*

Hallo an alle,
hier mal einige Bilder vom Baufortschritt.


----------



## Aasa (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: Endlich geht´s los*

noch zwei


----------

